# Odd Requests



## TheCuriousWife (Jan 28, 2013)

Have you ever gotten an odd request from a family member or friend? One that just seemed to cross an unwritten boundary?

My best asked me if she could use my house (and BED) for her honeymoon next week, since I will be on vacation. She says they are too cheap to rent a hotel. 

Anyone else have a similar story they want to share about a creepy request? lol.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Kind of creepy. Unless you are into swinging maybe?

My sister in law wanted to use our house for Christmas one year and she wanted to borrow me for a while as well.

We are not that close anymore for some reason.

I told my wife and for some reason she did not seem too bothered. Maybe I should ask her about her non reaction?


----------



## Thound (Jan 20, 2013)

EEWWW. We need a barfing emotcon.


----------



## TheCuriousWife (Jan 28, 2013)

ConanHub said:


> Kind of creepy. Unless you are into swinging maybe?
> 
> My sister in law wanted to use our house for Christmas one year and she wanted to borrow me for a while as well.
> 
> ...


No definitely NOT into swinging. She didn't even act like it was an odd request. Just as normal as asking to borrow a rake. 

:scratchhead: It took me by surprise to say the least.


----------



## TheCuriousWife (Jan 28, 2013)

Thound said:


> EEWWW. We need a barfing emotcon.


:iagree:

Double gross.


----------



## Terracota (Dec 10, 2014)

You don't like the whole of her request or just the bed part?) If you overall don't let people in for night-overs, then it's out of the question. If the question is only in your bed - well, be a good friend and get her a wedding present - buy a cheap IKEA bed, get yours in the garage, and agree to the request.


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

As a newlywed poor college student, I spent my honeymoon in my grandparent-in-law's West Palm Beach condo. They were in our home town for the wedding and made an extended stay out of it.

The only difference here is that they offered, we didn't ask. Other than that minor social convention, it's the same story. 

Do you live in a destination location?


----------



## Blossom Leigh (Mar 27, 2014)

oh yea... um .. NO!

That is so odd!


----------



## TheCuriousWife (Jan 28, 2013)

Terracota said:


> You don't like the whole of her request or just the bed part?) If you overall don't let people in for night-overs, then it's out of the question. If the question is only in your bed - well, be a good friend and get her a wedding present - buy a cheap IKEA bed, get yours in the garage, and agree to the request.


I do let people stay the night. When I'm home. 

I just get grossed out, thinking about my best friend in my bed. I don't have a garage, and we don't have IKEA around here. 

I also don't feel like it is my duty to buy a bed, or make arrangements for her.


----------



## TheCuriousWife (Jan 28, 2013)

Cletus said:


> As a newlywed poor college student, I spent my honeymoon in my grandparent-in-law's West Palm Beach condo. They were in our home town for the wedding and made an extended stay out of it.
> 
> The only difference here is that they offered, we didn't ask. Other than that minor social convention, it's the same story.
> 
> Do you live in a destination location?


I mean. I go on vacation, and sleep in people's beds. But it is usually in a guest room or something. Never in their personal bed. Besides the fact that it's their honeymoon. 

No I don't live in a destination location.  I live in a 100 year old house, that is being remodeled: has lumber and ladders stacked in the living room, no AC. etc. Which is setting on a farm full of animals, in a crappy little hick town. 

It's not exactly a romantic getaway... Especially when the cat sleeps in your bed. lol


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

TheCuriousWife said:


> I mean. I go on vacation, and sleep in people's beds. But it is usually in a guest room or something. Never in their personal bed. Besides the fact that it's their honeymoon.


Huh. I guess I'm just a "change the sheets, no harm, no foul" kinda person.


----------



## TheCuriousWife (Jan 28, 2013)

Cletus said:


> Huh. I guess I'm just a "change the sheets, no harm, no foul" kinda person.


At first I thought about it. But husband was way way against it, and the more I think about it, the less I like it.

I don't know. It just makes me uncomfortable. Best friends should not be in your bed, having wild monkey sex.


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

TheCuriousWife said:


> At first I thought about it. But husband was way way against it, and the more I think about it, the less I like it.
> 
> I don't know. It just makes me uncomfortable. Best friends should not be in your bed, having wild monkey sex.


SOMEONE should be, don'tcha think?


----------



## TheCuriousWife (Jan 28, 2013)

Cletus said:


> SOMEONE should be, don'tcha think?


Yes. Me!


----------



## Terracota (Dec 10, 2014)

TheCuriousWife said:


> I do let people stay the night. When I'm home.


Well, if your friend knows it - than asking you to let her in when you are out is really weird and gross of her)) if she doesn't know - make sure she knows) of course you don't need to make any arrangements if you don't feel like - your desire is the decisive point here 
The nephew of my husband once asked to come to ours with his boyfriend. I use the other bedroom sometimes to sleep when I am unwell. We had to reject them


----------



## doobie (Apr 15, 2014)

We couldn't afford a honeymoon when we got married and spent our wedding night at my in-laws - no sex (after a walk home from the venue in the rain). My children had booked for us to have one night in a luxury hotel a couple of nights later which we did - still no sex though  .

Seriously, I wouldn't feel comfortable with somebody staying in my house while I'm not there. A friend of mine once stayed in one of her friends' homes to look after their dog while they were away. She was grossed out by how dirty the place was and when I visited her there she showed me all the really yucky, dirty bits (kitchen, shower, etc). She then went on to show me that she'd found naked photos of the couple and a vibrator in their bedroom which really was TMI. I'm a sort of live and let live type - I like my place clean, but what other people do is their own business. 

Years ago I met a woman through my yoga group that seemed to latch on to me. When she moved to a different part of the country she started arriving at my house with her daughter to stay the night when she was in the area, despite the fact that I wasn't that friendly with her and never invited her - she sort of invited herself and put me in an embarrassing position. The last time she invited herself to stay, she also brought her boyfriend and I felt compelled to give up my bed, rather than have a whole family dossing on my living room floor. To add insult to injury, her boyfriend was a hippy type that lived off the land and criticised just about everything in my home - the food I served, the furniture I had, the lifestyle I led. I couldn't believe how rude he was and was glad to see the back of them. I was really relieved when we lost contact  .


----------



## Wolf1974 (Feb 19, 2014)

Lay down rubber sheets and charge for the room !


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

I have two extra floors and 4 empty bedrooms if your friends are driving distance from the greater Paducah metropolitan area. I promise I'll turn off the (hidden) security system DVR :rofl:

Seriously, bad idea but then if you're broke you're broke. Find a tactful way around it and decline. Tactful is the key.


----------



## T&T (Nov 16, 2012)

TCW, I know you said you and your H are _close_ to your friends.

BUT, that's a lil TOOOOOOO close! 

One of the strangest things I've ever heard and that says a LOT. :rofl:


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

Having sex in a hotel bed where thousands of strangers have previously - now THAT is gross!


----------



## Vanille (Dec 13, 2014)

Charge her per hour for your house/bed. lol

I have had several odd requests before actually. The first thing that popped into my mind was one time my husband's side of the family were all staying in his parents house. His sister in law came in and asked me if she could borrow anything sexy of mine so they could have sex in the guest bedroom. :O 
First of all, don't have sex in family guest bedrooms! Secondly, who brings sexy clothes to family gatherings? And last, why would you borrow someone's underwear and nighties??


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

I'm kinda surprised this is affecting you like this, CW. But you are very young. 

I don't think this would bother me, but it would maybe if I wasn't getting the kind of sex I wanted in my own bed.


----------



## Coffee Amore (Dec 15, 2011)

Say you have hidden cameras all over the house and you don't remember where all of them are!

I could never agree to something like this. It's weird she would ask.


----------



## Coffee Amore (Dec 15, 2011)

Married but Happy said:


> Having sex in a hotel bed where thousands of strangers have previously - now THAT is gross!


Not the same. You know when you go to a hotel you have to use what has been used before and if you're not ok with it, you don't go. Your home is your personal space. A sanctuary for many. You don't expect others to ask to use your bed for sex. Unless you're running a Bed & Breakfast or some inn in your personal home, it's very odd to ask someone what the OP was asked.


----------



## lovesmanis (Oct 9, 2014)

I dont think this is odd.

I have screwed at my friends place before and them at mine.

I suppose it all depends on your views about sex. I view sex as natural and something everyone does, just like how everyone farts, so I am not afraid or ashamed about it or let others opinions about appropriateness bother me.


----------



## lovelyblue (Oct 25, 2013)

I was out of town for the summer this year so my 19yrs niece house sited for me.

I told her to wash the sheets of she brought her BF over lol. A few weeks be for that I was out of town again and my aunt stayed with her husband/my uncle I made sure to wash the sheets lol.


----------



## lovelyblue (Oct 25, 2013)

Wolf1974 said:


> Lay down rubber sheets and charge for the room !


LOL this isn't a hotel make them wash the sheets.


----------



## TheCuriousWife (Jan 28, 2013)

Married but Happy said:


> Having sex in a hotel bed where thousands of strangers have previously - now THAT is gross!


Don't mind that at all.


----------



## michzz (Jun 6, 2008)

Tell her "no, sorry."

You don't even have to explain.



TheCuriousWife said:


> My best asked me if she could use my house (and BED) for her honeymoon next week, since I will be on vacation. She says they are too cheap to rent a hotel.


----------



## jaquen (Mar 1, 2012)

Nope.

Then again, I'm not easily creeped out about sexual things, and I wouldn't have any problem with any of my best friends asking if they could use our place for their honeymoon at all.


----------



## anja (Mar 12, 2013)

Imagine all the places they might have fun at that aren't so obvious. Couch? Table? Bathroom counter?

Personally, I would decline. If I felt real bad about declining, and it was a close friend and I had trouble setting my boundary, I would excuse it as hubby having made the decision.


----------

